# Which MBTI type(s) is/are the most likely to be apolitical or dislike politics as a whole?



## Miaristan (Nov 5, 2021)

We commonly discuss about MBTI types and their relationship with politics, but as someone who has felt alienated from the political world, I would be interested to know if there are MBTI types who would be more likely than others to dislike politics.


----------



## Angry-Spaghetti (Feb 25, 2021)

I'd say ISFP's. Just thinking that they'd be the most affected by traumatic political happenings (Fi), yet they're less interested in fixing the world's problems like the INFP's. Perhaps their Se aswell grounds them to the here and now, rather than a speculitive character who has dominant/secondary Ne or NI, or perhaps even Si.


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

As an ExTx, I can't stand politics. But I do not believe its due to my type.

I do not let my life be consumed to what basically comes down to putting a tick on a ballot every 4 or so years. Although in the UK it seems to be every 2 years. Theres more to life than stuff that is out of my control.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Miaristan said:


> We commonly discuss about MBTI types and their relationship with politics, but as someone who has felt alienated from the political world, I would be interested to know if there are MBTI types who would be more likely than others to dislike politics.


I'm not fully convinced this is completely type specific. I suppose broad tendencies are there between P and J (with "P" leaning liberal and "J" leaning conservative) but our politics are shaped by a lot of things besides our preferred cognitive function stack. A lot of people either adopt the party of their parents, or rebel against it. Some people don't become politically aware until they are in college, where they are exposed to much broader ideas and ideals than they had when they were living at home. Others adopt a political party based upon something else, for example: When I was first 18 and in the military, I voted for the GOP, because they gave better pay raises to the military. When I left the military for college to be a teacher, I switched to the Dems, because they generally allocate more resources to education than the GOP. When 9/11/01 happened, and both parties voted to give the government more power (in the form of the PATRIOT ACT) I went Center-Left Libertarian. Since then, I've discovered the Libertarians are not what they claim, so I just say I am Independent. I see far too many people who put party before country, and I do not agree with any one party enough to swing my support to one or the other, so I'm basically a centrist with some liberal leanings. I don't mind if you want to give people a better standard of living, if you can find a way to pay for it that doesn't put the burden on everyone disproportionately. 

https://personalityjunkie.com/08/personality-politics-liberals-conservatives-myers-briggs-big-five/ 

Does Your Personality Type Decide Your Political Opinions? - This one nailed me as a centrist (as surprising as this may seem for an ENTP).

https://www.personalitypage.com/html/political_affil.html - This one breaks down percentages for every type and which is left, right, center, and nonpolitical

https://personalitygrowth.com/heres-how-each-personality-type-feels-about-politics/ - This one is good about explaining why some types find politics exhausting and frustrating









Rank the MBTI types from most left-wing to most right-wing


Do understand that everyone is different and that every type will have people from every political directions, just like you'll have tons of black people voting Republican, despite them overwhelmingly voting Democrat as well. We're talking about how the groups are leaning towards certain...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I’m not going to speculate on other Mbtis politics

But I will say I’m ESTP and can’t stand either side in the US. I consider both sides radicalized at this point and out of control. I tend to be able to play devils advocate IRL speaking with passionate nut jobs on both sides.

I see a lot of activity on FB ESTP page. It does appear like many people listed as ESTPs are trump supporters. But there are also many ESTP like me that tell them to stfu.

I can’t stand either sides politics though. I have a daughter whose lecturing me that the politically correct thing to do now is: greet with gender identification, orientation, and what I go by. Uh WTF 🤬. Then I have people like my ex husband who is insanely conservative still arguing with people the election was stolen. 🤦🏻‍♀️. Don’t even get me started on the vaxers vs anti vaxers sides, and having to choose a side or die or kill others debates happening. Oh then now of course now a days we have blatant open racism out on front street everyone have lost their fucken minds.

I grew up with both liberal and conservative family.

I consider both sides on like news station comments sections outta hand.

My daughter was just telling me about some racist girl at school making black jokes openly to a girl who is black. I was livid. I actually explained to her how weird her generation is. I was like ya know I went to school 24 years ago in your grade. The person who would have been more likely to be made fun of then Was whoever said something openly racist.

I was telling her, how weird her generation is. And explaining to her that we were all not progressive at all with LGBTQ correctness. And everyone often called each other derogatory labels relating to that. While Inappropriate if someone said the term it didn’t necessarily mean they thought someone was gay for example, think of an Eminem song. I was explaining to her even myself being bisexual didn’t take it offensively when I was called D*** as I know that meant a boy thought I was an aggressive female. Which I’ve been called a lot btw. And I was explaining to her how it’s strange to me her generation is making so many rules for labels. But yet openly comfortable with racism? WTF.

As I pointed out to my daughter I can pass as straight or lesbian either direction. While I can’t choose my orientation I can choose what I appear like. The point I was making to her was that poor girl at her school could not choose what she woke up and her skin color was. I need to stress I don’t agree with derogatory on either side. But to reverse the clock with racism while policing how people introduce themselves and identifying orientation and pronouns upon greetings, WTF kinda weird ass generation


----------



## Not Emily (Nov 9, 2021)

I would guess SPs. Although one of them finally registered to vote, the two people I have know that had virtually no interest in politics were an ISFP and ISTP.


----------

